# Recently purchased DVDs



## Johnny Thunder

What's the last horror DVD you purchased?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

evil dead 

5 bucks at walmart


----------



## Goblin

Jurassic Park 3
Panic in the Year Zero

Both at Walmart for 5.00


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

I won Tobe Hooper's Eaten Alive in an online contest back in November and it still hasn't shown up...

I haven't been buying almost any horror DVD's, I've got almost everything I consider a must-have. So, I decided to buy the "horror-comedy" (it's debatable how much it is either, legitimately), Wicked Stepmother. Because I'm a sucker for Larry Cohen.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

killer clowns from outer space.
the orignal dawn of the dead. 
creep show. 
all 4.99 at a local record store.
also got last of the living for 5 bucks at walmart (british zombie comedy)


----------



## Spooky1

Drag Me to Hell, Zombie Strippers, My Name is Bruce and season one of Supernatural.


----------



## Goblin

Found a copy of Missile to the Moon for 3.00 at Big Lots


----------



## fick209

The Wolf Man 2 - disk Legacy Collection which includes:
The Wolf Man (1941)
Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man (1943)
She-Wolf of London (1946)
Werewolf of London (1935)
Monster by Moonlight - documentary


----------



## Goblin

Escape from New York for 5.00 at Walmart


----------



## Spooky1

Underworld - Rise of the Lycans (on sale this week at Target)


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

Trilogy or Terror and Burnt Offerings...two movies that messed me up as a child


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Original Day of the Dead. Young Frankenstein and from dust till dawn


----------



## Goblin

Stan Helsing. Found it at Walmart for 5 bucks


----------



## Sinister

Though it's not a Horror film, it's a disturbing one; I picked up David Cronenberg's *Crash*. I paid more than I wanted to for it, but what the hey! I am just one more DVD closer with each purchase to have the complete Cronenberg collection.


----------



## skeletonowl

I got the entire Nightmare on Elm Street collection on 4 discs, two seperate cases. Ten bucks each! I saw it at Best Buy and Wal Mart so go check!


----------



## Goblin

When Good Ghouls Go Bad.


----------



## Sinister

Carpenter's *Prince of Darkness, They Live, Village of the Damned*.


----------



## just_HaLLoWeEn_Tim

a horror movie called Dogs, 3 bux at walmart havent watched it yet I will this week,just got it on Tuesday


----------



## RoxyBlue

_Alice in Wonderland_ and the new _Wolf Man_


----------



## Revenant

Seasons 1&2 of _The Addams Family_


----------



## Goblin

I found a copy of the original 1941 The Wolfman on dvd for $5.00


----------



## kprimm

I just bought and watched Ginger Snaps for the first time, i like it alot.


----------



## RedSno

Halloween: Extended Edition, $10 @ Movie Gallery.
It was Out of Print, so I picked it up!


----------



## Goblin

Gorgo (5.00)


----------



## skeletonowl

I got the Mist for about ten bucks. I think it is one of the best recent horror movies.


----------



## Goblin

I got the 2nd and 3rd seasons of Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Goblin

Got the last three seasons of Charmed today


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I just snagged *Dr. Giggles* and *I Walked With A Zombie/The Body Snatcher* for $3 each at Big Lots. They have tons of cool older and 80s horror flicks there, so if you have one around ya, check it out.


----------



## RedSno

I picked up Saturday the 14th (ON Saturday the 14th, what irony ) and Hocus Pocus on DVD. I got House, Dollman, The Craft, Ginger Snaps, Scream 1-3, and Halloween II on VHS.


----------



## creep factor

Troll
Troll 2


----------



## Death's Door

Seance (2006)


----------



## mattie

Survival of the Dead , freddy Kruger 5-8 , Pandorum , The Lost Boys 2008 remake.


----------



## highbury

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre - Ultimate Edition


----------



## MommaMoose

The three movie set from Walmart of The Serpent and the Rainbow/Shocker/The People Under the Stairs. The only one that I wanted was the Serpent and the Rainbow.


----------



## debbie5

Serpent & Rainbow is a fab movie! any movie that makes me say "WTF!!?" at the end is sweet...


----------



## sickNtwisted

Hellraiser II: Hellbound


----------



## Pyrex

After getting it from Netflix last year, I picked up a copy of Trick R Treat cheap on Amazon a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I just picked up a copy of 'Altitude'. Fun movie and great ending.


----------



## Hellvin

Adding to the $5-at-Walmart frenzy... I picked up Amityville Horror, Species, Jeepers-Creepers 2, Halloween, H2O, Hellraiser, Hellraiser 2, Darkness, Shutter, and Mega-Shark vs Giant Octopus.

"Shutter" was actually pretty good - I wonder why it didn't get better press?

"Mega-Shark vs Giant Octopus" - Wow... $5 was way too much to pay!


----------



## Spooky1

Picked up Trick R Treat, Return of the Living Dead and Vampyres. Now to find time to watch them, since we're still working on the Halloween movies on the DVR.


----------

